# Alabama Walk In Tubs



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven’t posted in a while I’ve been busy working for a “newer” company the last few months and just haven’t had time to get out and fish or do anything exciting really so I’ve just been lurking. 

I recently took a position as Marketing Director for a small local company called Alabama Walk In Tubs and Showers. The company was started by my step father around 3 years ago he is a very compassionate and caring individual that enjoys helping people with mobility issues strive to live a better life. What we do at Alabama Walk In Tubs is we sell and install walk in tubs and handicapped showers for those in need. Our showroom is based in Summerdale right across from Fabrics by the Pound but we cover the entire state of Alabama, Mississippi and NW Florida. 

As the new Marketing Director I’m looking for any and all ideas that you guys may have in order for us to get our name out there, so if you have an idea post it up or if you’re traveling up Hwy 59 from long day of fishing and have too much fish on the boat swing in and I’ll take it off your hands for you. LOL.

Tight lines and calm seas to everyone, hopefully I can start getting some fishing in soon myself.

Thanks,
Justin
“Capt’n Slim”

www.alabamawalkintubs.com


----------

